# "اعداء الانسان اهل بيتة"؟



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2009)

ما معنى قول الكتاب: "اعداء الانسان اهل بيتة"؟ هل ننظر إلى آبائنا وأمهاتنا وأقاربنا كأعداء؟!
    سؤال آخر: أنا عنيد، ولا أعرف كيف أتخلص من هذا الأمر، الذي سبب لي مشاكل كثيرة؟!

    الإجابة:

    هذه العبارة قيلت في مناسبة معينة، ولا تؤخذ بالمعنى المطلق.

    قيلت في مناسبة هذا الإيمان الجديد الذي ينشره السيد المسيح، فيقبله بعض أفراد الأسرة، ويرفضه البعض الآخر.  ويكون الإبن ضد أبيه، والابنة ضد أمها، والكنة ضد حماتها.. و"أعداء الإنسان أهل بيته" (إنجيل متى 34:10-36

يكون آعداء الأنسان آهل بيتة، إذا أبعدوه عن الإيمان.

    باعتبار أنهم يرون أنفسهم مسئولين عن حفظه في إيمان أجداده.  فإن كان أصلاً يهودياً أو أممياً، وقبل الأيمان بالمسيح، يقف أهله ضده، ليحولون عن هذا الايمان.  ويكون أعداء الإنسان أهل بيته.

    ولا يُقصَد بهذه العبارة المعنى المُطلَق، بدليل أن الكتاب يوصينا بأهل بيتنا.

    وهكذا يقول الرسول: "إن كان أحد لا يعتني بخاصته، ولا سيما أهل بيته؛ فقد أنكر الإيمان.  وهو أشرّ من غير المؤمن" (رسالة تيموثاوس الأولى 8:5).



    ما هي المعاني الأخرى لهذه العبارة؟

    يكون أعداء الإنسان أهل بيته، إن أحبهم أكثر من الرب.

    وهكذا يقول الرب بعد هذه العبارة مباشرة: "مَنْ أحب أبا أو أما أكثر مني فلا يستحقني، ومن أحب إبنا أو إبنة اكثر منى فلا يستحقنى.." (انجيل متي 37:10)..  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.

    إذن، نحب أهل بيتنا ونعتني بهم.  ولكن لا نحبهم أكثر من الله، ولا نطيعهم أكثر منه، وإلا يكونون بهذا أعداءٌ لنا.  ومع أن الله أمرنا بإكرام وطاعة الوالدين، إلا أن الكتاب يقول محدداً هذه الطاعة:

    "أيها الأولاد: أطيعوا والديكم في الرب" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 1:6) [نص السفر موجود هنا بموقع بالأنبا تكلا].

    وعبارة "فى الرب" تعني داخل وصية الله..  فإن أخرجتك الطاعة للوالدين عن طاعة الرب، فإن هذا يدخل في عبارة "اعداء الانسان اهل بيته".



    على أن هذه العبارة قد تنطبق في مجالات كثيرة منها:

    وقوفهم ضد تكريس الإنسان لله.

    قد يُدعى خادم إلى الكهنوت، ويفرح الكل بذلك ويزكونه.  أو يقبل على حياة الرهبنة، ويفرح الكل ويهنئونه.  ووسط كل ذلك الفرح يقف ضده أهل بيته.  تبكي الأم في حزن وتمرض، ويصرخ الأب في غضب ويهدد..  وقد يستخدمون معه العنف، ويضعون أمامه كل ما يستطيعون من عراقيل.  وكل مَنْ يرى هذه المأساة يقول في أسى: حقاً، أعداء الإنسان أهل بيته.

    وبالمثل ما يتبع أحياناً من إرغام على الزواج.

    وكثيراً ما تقاسي الفتيات من هذا الوضع.  فإن أتى عريس اقتنع به الأب والأم، فيجب أن تقبله الفتاة، مهما كانت لا تميل إليه!!  وربما بعد ممارسة ضغوط شديدة عليها، تقبله مرغمة.  وتعيش بعد ذلك تعيسة في حياتها.  وقد تنتهي العلاقة الزوجية بخلافات شديدة أو بالطلاق.  ويكتب على قسيمة الطلاق: "أعداء الإنسان أهل بيته".

    كذلك يدخل في ذلك تدخلات الحياة الشخصية، منها:

    التدخل في الحياة الروحية بحكم السلطة العائلية.

    كأن يُمنَع الابن عن الصوم، حرصاً على صحته!!  مع الاتصال بأب اعترافه لإرغامه على عدم الصوم.  وكل ذلك بمشاعر من الشفقة الخاطئة.

    أو منعه عن الخدمة أو اجتماعات الكنيسة، بحجة أنها تأخذ الكثير من وقته.  وكذلك المنع عن الافتقاد إن كان خادماً.

    أو منعه عن زيارة الأديرة وعن الخلوات الروحية، خوفاً عليه من الاشتياق إلى حياه الرهبنه.

    وأحياناً تمنعه الأسرة عن التدين عموماً، خوفاً عليه من التطرف!!

    وقد تفرض عليه صنوفاً من اللهو لا يقبلها ضميره أو تُضْعِف روحياته.  وتظن الأسرة بهذا أنها تسعده..

    وأحياناً تطلب الأسرة منه أن يدافع عنها ولو بالكذب مهما أخطأت.

    ولابد أن يبرر تصرفاتها مهما كانت واضحة الخطأ.  وقد يعتبر الأبن عاقاً، وتعتبر الزوجة غير مخلصة، ويعتبر الأخ غير وفي!!

    أو تطلب الأسرة أن يُعادي مَنْ تعاديهم.  هذا المقال من موقع كنيسه الانبا تكلا.

    ولابد أن يتكلم عليهم بالسوء.  ولا يزور من تفرض الأسرة عدم زيارته، وهكذا بالضرورة يقاطع من تقاطعه الأسره، ويخاصم من تخاصمه..  ويجد أنه بذلك قد فقد بعض الفضائل الروحية.  ويكون أعداء الإنسان أهل بيته.

    وقد يكون أعداء الإنسان أهل بيته بالقيادة الخاطئة والقدوة السيئة.

    وهذا ما يتعرض له كل ابن نشأ في أسرة غير متدينة، حاولت أن ينشأ على نفس طباعها وأسلوبها في الحياة..

    ولعل من أمثلة المشورة الخاطئة في محيط أهل البيت، مشورة رفقة لابنها يعقوب في خداع أبيه لينال البركة منه (سفر التكوين 27).  وما جره هذا الخداع من تعب له في حياته..

     ولكن، لماذا يخص "أهل البيت"؟

    لأن لهم التأثير العاطفي، وكذلك السلطة العائلية، والقدرة على ممارسة الضغوط المعنوية والمادية.

     وكذلك شعورهم بكل الحق في التدخل في صميم حياته، وفرض رأيهم عليه!  هذا ما لا يدعيه الغرباء عنه، الذين ليسوا من أهل بيته..

سنوات مع إيميلات الناس!
أسئلة عن الشباب والأسرة


​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع يا نهيسى

وهو اشبه بالرد على شبهة مقولة المسيح جئت لافرق الابن عن ابيه

نفس المعنى الايمان الجديد بالمسيح​


----------



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد موضوع جامد اوى 

مهم جداااااااااااااااا انا استمتعت بيه جدااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااااااا بهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خد متك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> موضوع رائع يا نهيسى
> 
> وهو اشبه بالرد على شبهة مقولة المسيح جئت لافرق الابن عن ابيه
> 
> نفس المعنى الايمان الجديد بالمسيح​


شكرا

أختنا تاسونلى

مرور كله ذووووق

الرب معااكم​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد موضوع جامد اوى
> 
> مهم جداااااااااااااااا انا استمتعت بيه جدااااااا
> 
> ...


شكرا أختنا الغاليه

للمرور
و التشجيع

العدرا تحرسكم​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل  اخي النهيسى

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل  اخي النهيسى
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*شكـــــــــــرا

أخى كليـــــــــــمو

للمرور الجميل

الرب معكم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع يا النهيسى
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

منتهى الشكر

للمرور  الرائع


العــــــــــــدرا تبارككم
​


----------

